# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj Edra Berberin

## DENDED

Adresa :bucimas-pogradec
Mendohet se ndollet ne Amerik.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Herën e fundit që e hasa ishte në një berberhane.
P.S: Njërëz të Humbur versioni virtual dhe Aido Shtino (Facebook) nxorrën dy rezultate për këtë berberen.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Edra jeton ne Albany NY :


Ketu ->

----------


## Martin Nenshati

Qe nga ajo kohe a thua te kete dale nga berberhanja, kjo Berberi?!?!?

----------

